# Memory Lane day one



## detroitbike (Apr 27, 2022)

And so it begins


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 27, 2022)

More


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 27, 2022)

Nice sunshine there, I'm heading to Canfield in the snow.


----------



## bashton (Apr 27, 2022)

Great to see DRY pavement and grass! Can't wait....

Bashton


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 27, 2022)

More


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks for posting! Keep 'em coming... See y'all in the morning!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks for the pics. Appreciated. NICE AND SUNNY!


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 27, 2022)

Yes thanks guys for starting us off . Be there in the morning too


----------



## bicyclebuff (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks for the foreplay lol


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 27, 2022)

Getting started:


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 27, 2022)

Man, swap pics are like crack. Thank you all and keep 'em coming.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 27, 2022)

Awesome!! More pics please


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 27, 2022)

One of the nicer bikes there.


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 27, 2022)

my friend Ron usually gets some good pics too .I will be there both Thursday and Friday if we need more


----------



## onecatahula (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2022)

NOTICE--Tomorrow noon at Lisa's tent (big tent on right as soon as you pull in) we will take a CABE group photo. See ya there, Shawn


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 27, 2022)

Drop the Chalupa Onecatalupa!  Nice inventory my friend! See you in the morning….


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 27, 2022)

I see a Buzz Bike 2 + 1 in multiple photos and wonder if someone can buy this bike and ship it to me? Little bikes are easy to ship.....


----------

